# Raceland Has Air Ride Hardware Now?



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Saw the picture going around on social media early summer, and Raceland even seemed to be joking. Well I found this http://raceland.com/volkswagen-coilovers/golf-r-2012-2013/volkswagen-golf-r-mk6-air-bag-suspension-system.html which seems to be almost a direct knock off of Air Lift performance series struts. Anyone know how long they have been available? Has anyone purchased them or know if they are "you get what you pay for"?


----------



## 2009RoutanSE (Feb 24, 2010)

kevin splits said:


> Saw the picture going around on social media early summer, and Raceland even seemed to be joking. Well I found this http://raceland.com/volkswagen-coilovers/golf-r-2012-2013/volkswagen-golf-r-mk6-air-bag-suspension-system.html which seems to be almost a direct knock off of Air Lift performance series struts. Anyone know how long they have been available? Has anyone purchased them or know if they are "you get what you pay for"?


I lived in Utah last year. Where Raceland is located and have seen and heard about them having bags in the future over a year ago. I guess they finally got into the bag system. As what it says in their description though, the shocks are carried over from their Coilovers. Before I went bags. I had their Ultimos for three years and fck, their dampening sucks and the shocks blew out on me before the two year warranty expired so I replaced them. But anyway I wouldn't want to get their bags.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

I would rather buy quality the first time personally, but hopefully someone will buy them and chime in on the quality.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Damn that's cheap!
The next big thing is going to be Raceland bags and manual management for everybody to get scene points for the year before they sell their car and wreck another!


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

MechEngg said:


> Damn that's cheap!
> The next big thing is going to be Raceland bags and manual management for everybody to get scene points for the year before they sell their car and wreck another!


So smarmy! I can't wait until everyone has issues and then Raceland can't afford to staff the support team. Then what?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

MechEngg said:


> Damn that's cheap!
> The next big thing is going to be Raceland bags and manual management for everybody to get scene points for the year before they sell their car and wreck another!


So basically Air Rex kits? I firmly standby the fact that Air Rex is over priced junk. Their management uses plastic fittings from what looks like Home Depot. They say their stuff is made in the US, but its all identical to the D2/ Ksport kits.


----------



## VirginiaBeachA4 (Mar 15, 2009)

kevin splits said:


> So basically Air Rex kits? I firmly standby the fact that Air Rex is over priced junk. Their management uses plastic fittings from what looks like Home Depot. They say their stuff is made in the US, but its all identical to the D2/ Ksport kits.


airrex is most certainly made in Taiwan. 

I run them on my 135i. I most agree on the overpriced junk. They have crappy customer service.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

VirginiaBeachA4 said:


> airrex is most certainly made in Taiwan.
> 
> I run them on my 135i. I most agree on the overpriced junk. They have crappy customer service.


:beer: Some people on here swear Air Rex is quality but it just isnt


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

kevin splits said:


> :beer: Some people on here swear Air Rex is quality but it just isnt


Eh, it's decent quality on some kits. It seems that their Euro kits leave a bit to be desired, but their JDM stuff is good. I think it's just a passion for the platform on the R&D side. 

When it comes to service, I would say that the outfit in Hawaii is utterly terrible. They called me out via social media and fought with me over the fitment of a kit at 11pm at night. Nothing like ignorance and arrogance! The guys out of California are actually really nice and very easy to deal with. Never had an issue with them, ever.


----------



## VirginiaBeachA4 (Mar 15, 2009)

Buck Russell said:


> Eh, it's decent quality on some kits. It seems that their Euro kits leave a bit to be desired, but their JDM stuff is good. I think it's just a passion for the platform on the R&D side.
> 
> When it comes to service, I would say that the outfit in Hawaii is utterly terrible. They called me out via social media and fought with me over the fitment of a kit at 11pm at night. Nothing like ignorance and arrogance! The guys out of California are actually really nice and very easy to deal with. Never had an issue with them, ever.


Apparently, now you can't even purchase AirRex bags without buying their crappy management with it.


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

VirginiaBeachA4 said:


> Apparently, now you can't even purchase AirRex bags without buying their crappy management with it.


Don't misinterpret what was told to you by your dealer. The fact of the matter is that AirRex global (based in Taiwan) wants to make sure that they receive the most exposure on certain kits. It just so happens that the kits that _must_ be paired with their management are typically more 'exclusive' to the brand. Kits like the GS / IS / RC. It's simply because they want to make sure that people see their management. If it were up to me, I'd tell them their management is useless and tell them to stop making it; and just focus completely on building struts.


----------



## VirginiaBeachA4 (Mar 15, 2009)

Buck Russell said:


> Don't misinterpret what was told to you by your dealer. The fact of the matter is that AirRex global (based in Taiwan) wants to make sure that they receive the most exposure on certain kits. It just so happens that the kits that _must_ be paired with their management are typically more 'exclusive' to the brand. Kits like the GS / IS / RC. It's simply because they want to make sure that people see their management. If it were up to me, I'd tell them their management is useless and tell them to stop making it; and just focus completely on building struts.


The funny thing is, that I was actually trying to get a GS kit.


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

here we go 

*http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7272281-New-Raceland-airirde-initial-thoughts-review


*


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

Soundwave_vr6 said:


> here we go
> 
> *http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7272281-New-Raceland-airirde-initial-thoughts-review
> 
> ...


saw that the other day. 

great, $899 for struts and rear air springs. first question...how's their customer service?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

From what I hear their customer service is great, and they will send you new coilover kits if yours fault during the warranty period. That's nice that they don't demand you send the broken parts in first and wait to receive the new replacement.


----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

I thought their customer service was pretty good, at least when I dealt with them a number of years back. I wanted to switch out rear springs for something that went a bit lower/ was stiffer. They sold me (for dirt cheap too) just a set of rear springs from one of their ultimo coilover kits, which I thought was pretty awesome, cause I assume most companies won't part out their own coilies. :laugh:


When it comes to air....I'll stick with Airlift :heart::beer:


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

kevin splits said:


> From what I hear their customer service is great, and they will send you new coilover kits if yours fault during the warranty period. That's nice that they don't demand you send the broken parts in first and wait to receive the new replacement.


I mean, if my parts cost me $200 with a 400% mark up, I could afford to send you new stuff too.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Buck Russell said:


> I mean, if my parts cost me $200 with a 400% mark up, I could afford to send you new stuff too.


Well ya of-course :laugh:


----------

